# Has anyone else seen the EOS brochure/DVD?



## jmg3637 (Jul 17, 2006)

I picked one up when I ordered my car last Friday.
was it just me or did they totaly position this as being a chick car?
Oh well, I am secure enough to drive it and have fun anyway


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone else seen the EOS brochure/DVD? (jmg3637)*

I believe actually that the EOS is positioned for the metroexual.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Has anyone else seen the EOS brochure/DVD? (jmg3637)*

The woman in charge of mismanaging marketing for VW North America was fired January 12 2007. Hopefully better stuff is coming for the Eos.
http://www.adweek.com/aw/natio...35513


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone else seen the EOS brochure/DVD? (jmg3637)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmg3637* »_I picked one up when I ordered my car last Friday.
was it just me or did they totaly position this as being a chick car?
Oh well, I am secure enough to drive it and have fun anyway

You aren't the first on this forum to pick up on this - look for the banging head icons to find the couple of other threads that beat up the marketing efforts for and presumed positioning of the Eos. Most respondents (myself included) have taken your position on having fun and leaving the (terrible) marketing effort to others.
Here's hoping that next year's efforts are better....


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

i have it...skimmed through it, went "blech" and immediately ejected it from my drive and tucked it in a drawer, never to see the light of day again.


----------



## Funmobile (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Has anyone else seen the EOS brochure/DVD? (jmg3637)*

The brochure and DVD were pretty bad... I figured it would show the top going up and down instead of three style consultants. Near the end of the style consult, they show the different wheels, but overall, I'd say that the "features" part is the only bit worth watching.
Note: in features, there is a "play-all" button on the upper left that lets you see them all, instead on clicking on each of the ~15-20
The booklet that came with the DVD offered little additional information other than the specs on the two yellow pages in the opening of the booklet. I got most of my knowledge from these forums and a few other sites. 
I've seen the wide perception that the gender topic has been overdone in these forums. I agree with that consensus but will share one interesting note about the media coverage...
Since I'm thinking of getting an EOS in the next month or so, I did a revlew-of-reviews last night. I was looking at features and so forth, but the gender issue came up as follows. I'd say that of about 20 reviews, only 1 or 2 pegged it as being a feminine car. About 8 or 9 noted that it was less feminine than the Cabrio and would appeal to male buyers. The other ~10 didn't even talk about the gender issue. 
For those who actually care, I'm 90% sure there will be at least on more guy driving an EOS in the Washington D.C. area within the next month.



_Modified by Funmobile at 8:25 AM 2-19-2007_


----------



## jdl (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone else seen the EOS brochure/DVD? (jmg3637)*

It was insulting and poorly done, unless it was a spoof, then it was really insulting and very poorly done. Barf! Could have worked for the Yugo.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Has anyone else seen the EOS brochure/DVD? (jdl)*

Well, heck, they tried something different, and it didn't work. At least give them credit for trying.
In any case, we've been down this path (the original advertising campaign for the Eos) once before, and I can just see all the old-timers here on the forum wincing in pain now that the subject has been brought up again... so, lets start a contest to see how fast we can let this topic roll off into the archive.








Michael


----------



## pepino1977 (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: Has anyone else seen the EOS brochure/DVD? (PanEuropean)*

I received my DVD recently (after I bought my car) and don't get me wrong... I love my car... and my wife thinks it suits me well. But we think the marketing on the DVD is just out there. We just hope when they decide to start marketing the Eos in the US they don't go down the same road as the DVD brochure. 
Though I agree you don't know until you try (with marketing) maybe we'll see somthing different on TV. 
BTW... anyone know when they will begin advertising the EOS?


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Has anyone else seen the EOS brochure/DVD? (pepino1977)*

Funny note... if you have yet to see it, you can bid on this DVD on eBay. What a hoot!








http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem
The guy must not know that they are free!


----------



## jmg3637 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone else seen the EOS brochure/DVD? (gdevitry)*

that is actually not the marketing DVD that I was talking about. Perhaps that one does come with the car. Since I don't have mine yet I don't know for sure.
I knew from previous threads about how many thought the car was being positioned. I could not help but to think of that when I saw the awful DVD about the makeover and the 3 stylists.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone else seen the EOS brochure/DVD? (jmg3637)*

if they _really_ cared about ppl feeling that the car matched their karma, they would offer a completely non-leather version with features!
Hopefully, they will figure this out _before they open their plant in India_
*Extra-hopefully, they will offer that version in the US*
William


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Has anyone else seen the EOS brochure/DVD? (kghia)*

Geez, William, I think we have different interests. Here's my next modification: I want to retrofit the 'extended leather' interior to my Phaeton - the full leather dashboard and door sill caps.
Out of respect to you, I will ask VW to use the cows that were originally designated for your next Eos (the Eos with the 'vegan' option package) as the source of material for my extended leather package. I think that is the only ethically and ecologically correct way of going about it - sort of like trading carbon dioxide emission credits _a la_ the Kyoto Protocol.








Seriously, though... the cows that are used to provide the leather interiors are a renewable resource. All you have to do is toss a bull into the pasture and wait a little while, and voila, you have more cows. Plastic interiors are made from petroleum byproducts, and we all know crude oil is not a renewable resource.
*Phaeton with Extended Leather Option*
Every visible surface that is not wood or metal is leather. Nice, huh?


----------



## EosEnthusiastNB (Aug 9, 2006)

I just think of all those poor dinosaurs murdered for our plastic and oil. Just as I feel bad for all those uprooted Carrots that are murdered for my salad. 
Actually I will say this, I admire your conviction against things you don't believe in. I for one realized a long time ago that I am a healthy (mostly) omnivore. If we really want to go out on a limb we should just go on ahead and kill about 4 billion people on the planet so that we can get back to the sustainable level of ecology that will balance the planet, because I seem to remember reading somewhere that the Earth is at its best with about 2 billion of us. 
Now, if we could come up with a way to synthesize all these wonderful foods and make them taste the same, with less impact than actually farming beef and leather cattle, while still not destroying our planet in the process I would be all for it. Where I live in Eastern North Carolina we have an overpopulation of Deer, which instead of being controlled by predators and hunters seem to be controlled by vehicles. 
Not sure what my Karma will be like and whether I will go to hell for eating Norman from City Slickers or not. I upgraded to the leather because I love the way it feels and smells, as does my wife. 

Well at least all the changes you have had to make to your Eos helped feed the poor mechanics in Greensboro.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone else seen the EOS brochure/DVD? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Seriously, though... the cows that are used to provide the leather interiors are a renewable resource. All you have to do is toss a bull into the pasture and wait a little while, and voila, you have more cows. Plastic interiors are made from petroleum byproducts, and we all know crude oil is not a renewable resource.


Sure it is...all you have to do is toss some dead bulls and cows underneath a pasture, and the *future* will have more crude oil.








but the trick is not to just use a _renewable resource_, but _something of which we have too much_.
That is why I present the following  modest proposal -- 
a solution to the overcrowding, traffic, and general lack of driving skill/wisdom plaguing our roads
dash/interiors from those who didnt wear their seatbelts, those who weave in and out of traffic, and maybe just the general excess masses who we can't handle.
Of course, it would be wasteful if we didn't use all of the parts, but as it is, there is already a demand for tiny skull shifter-knobs and hood ornaments. Add a few glowing LEDs, and those are practically sold.
Smaller bits might make good keychains, and of course most of the rest could go toward biodiesel.
Myself, I _really_ love the wood trim, especially that steering wheel!
Wood is also a renewable resource, although at some point you have to decide if you will use many acres of land to grow a few cows, LOTS of trees, or LOTS and LOTS of grain or veggies for people (growing cows will involve feeding them 100s of pounds of grain and will consume lots of resources)
William


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (EosEnthusiastNB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EosEnthusiastNB* »_...we should just go on ahead and kill about 4 billion people on the planet so that we can get back to the sustainable level of ecology that will balance the planet...

That might happen sooner than you think, thanks to the emerging middle class in China who are now buying automobiles instead of riding bicycles.








China Traffic = Zhaoqing, Guangodong Province (YouTube)
Michael


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

WOW!...... From chick car to the genocide of 4 billion people..... did this thread take a 90 degree, or what?








Kevin


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone else seen the EOS brochure/DVD? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
*Phaeton with Extended Leather Option*
Every visible surface that is not wood or metal is leather. Nice, huh?


Damn!! That is one fine looking interior!
Kevin


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_WOW!...... From chick car to the genocide of 4 billion people..... did this thread take a 90 degree, or what?








Kevin


And I thought we were talking about the krytox protocol


----------



## EosEnthusiastNB (Aug 9, 2006)

Heh, just goes to show you how a strong stance on anything can lead to ultimate solutions. 
And yeah the DVD was some bad marketing from what I heard, good thing I never looked at it, just the reviews on the car and the beautiful pictures from this and other Forums.


----------



## pepino1977 (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: (EosEnthusiastNB)*

All I wanted to do was comment about the silly DVD, but...
I have leatherette
My window sticker says I don't have ANY leather including the steering wheel and MT knob. 
I purchased in Athens, Georgia... not too far from NC... 
I have all the options I wanted, 2.0T, MT, dual climate, windblocker...
There is another just like it in Atlanta... (black exterior and interior)
IM me if you want more info william.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (pepino1977)*

That sounds a lot like the Eos I ended up buying (I have black leatherette and black exterior)
I would have liked more choices, although I am enjoying the black interior.
I *do* have climatronic, although the Base doesn't list with it.
I would have liked splashguards, now available as an ordering option with Base.
I would have also liked: compass w/MFD, PDC, rear windblocker, heated seats, light sensor for auto headlights, the extra 12v sockets and the middle armrest, maybe Samarkand wheels, maybe better radio w/ more speakers and 6-CD. The last two could be added, but increase costs since I don't get credit for the old ones (and splashguards were MUCH cheaper if bought w/car)
Do you actually have the 2.0T model, and not the base model? Do you have the heated seats?
I guess it is a little late for me, but it is interesting to hear that there might have been some non-leather ones with goodies.
William


----------



## pepino1977 (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: (kghia)*

Yeah, I don't have the MFD or compass or heated seats... I can do without those and I still love the car. 
Check out this link and you will see what I had to do to get my rear windblocker free of charge
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3066284
Just scan down until you see my "success!" thread
According to VW, I don't have the "Base" the 2.0t mid-range (one up from base) Has dual climate controls, carpet floor mats, rear windblocker, and sometimes heated seats depending on the dealer that ordered the car. 
All I had to do was email (not even call) VW corp - from the website, provided my VIN, and asked if I should have a rear windblocker... well, check the link and you can read the rest.
worked.. no questions asked. Get the rear blocker... makes a world of difference. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (pepino1977)*

My VIN says that I have the Base, but I have dual climatronic and no heated seats either. (but badge on back says "2.0T')
I don't have the MFD, etc. -- it sounds like maybe we have the same configuration, except that yours is being called a 2.0T
I wonder if yours was one of the "window-sticker compass misprints"?
After a struggle over the windblocker and compass(which was why I settled on a Base model), VWoA finally gave me a windblocker and some $, as they could not put in the MFD and compass. I had said I would rather return it, but in the end I couldn't let go of the car.








So I have the windblocker now too, although I haven't gotten a chance to put it in yet (beautiful day yesterday, but wife was enjoying the Eos)
William


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone else seen the EOS brochure/DVD? (gdevitry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gdevitry* »_Funny note... if you have yet to see it, you can bid on this DVD on eBay. What a hoot!








http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem
The guy must not know that they are free!

hmm...I have not seen that DVD at my dealership, only the one with the 3 style consultants (which the DVD ridicules, oddly)
I'll have to ask for it by name at my dealer's
(_Eos - Get to Know Your New Volkswagen_ acc. to the auction)
It *has to be better* than the one with the stylists.








William


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone else seen the EOS brochure/DVD? (jmg3637)*

After requesting it from VW Customer Care, and calling the literature hotline listed on the VW.com site, i *finally* got hold of the "Get to Know Your New Volkswagen" DVD for the Eos.
When I tried to get it, they didn't know about the DVD either, but coming up with the title and ISBN number (from online auctions) helped a lot!







I think the VW literature number was what did it!
It is better than the "California gurus" DVD, although there are several women-oriented statements (about keeping your hairdo neat with the windblocker, and a few others)
It would be a good DVD to give to new customers, although now it is a little overdue/too late.
They did mention nifty features that are not obvious (like wipers parking slanted differently every other time, wipers in "service" position, cruise control tips, A/C tips, etc)
But it would have been better getting this at the time of sale or very shortly afterward.
A few *mistakes*:
-- in the Climatic section, they are adjusting a VW with Climatic and a *deluxe* audio system.







certainly not configureable in the US
-- in the trunk operation section, they say that you can open the trunk "when the driver or passenger door is open, or by using the rear lid release button on the remote key". The lady's hand is clearly *seen pushing the door unlock button, not the remote lid release button* above it.
Also, my Eos does not unlock the rear lid unless *all* doors have been unlocked.(that might be a matter of coding)
In summary, the DVD seems to give good information for a new owner, but is rather late for this owner. It seemed to be more gender-neutral, with a female demonstrating features in the car, and an middle-aged/older gentleman narrating. The sounds was *badly dubbed* though-- /b]his lips move well before the sound








William


_Modified by kghia at 6:29 PM 4-9-2007_


----------



## GTIR6 (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Has anyone else seen the EOS brochure/DVD? (jdl)*

I saw it then ran around screaming for hours


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Has anyone else seen the EOS brochure/DVD? (GTIR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIR6* »_I saw it then ran around screaming for hours 

Yeah back to topic, I really only sat through the features portion of it, maybe at some point I will see the whole thing...


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone else seen the EOS brochure/DVD? (gizmopop)*

can anyone host the dvd file?


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Has anyone else seen the EOS brochure/DVD? (Domdog31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Domdog31* »_can anyone host the dvd file?

My guess is that it would be a copyright violation.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Has anyone else seen the EOS brochure/DVD? (Domdog31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Domdog31* »_can anyone host the dvd file?

Just wander into the dealer, at first the DVDs were pretty scarce, but now they should be available.


----------



## tupput (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Has anyone else seen the EOS brochure/DVD? (jmg3637)*

If I saw the promote dvd before I order mine, I'd have changed my mind about purchasing it. What were they thinking?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Has anyone else seen the EOS brochure/DVD? (tupput)*

It can't be _THAT _bad, can it?








Michael


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone else seen the EOS brochure/DVD? (PanEuropean)*

It really is _that_ bad. One of the worst pieces of marketing I've ever seen. It didn't sway me, but it did give me pause.
Alex


----------



## ElkhornVDub (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Has anyone else seen the EOS brochure/DVD? (ChicagoVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChicagoVW* »_It really is _that_ bad. One of the worst pieces of marketing I've ever seen. It didn't sway me, but it did give me pause.
Alex

Here, here, I concur. It is complete garbage. I apologize for it when I hand it to customers. 
We actually had someone return the brochure in the mail, with a letter that can't be quoted here, saying in much stronger language what others have said here. 
Yes, it is _that_ bad.


----------



## rebchief (Mar 17, 2007)

it is a joke. I thought my local dealer was going to give me a makeover before I bought the car!!??!?!?!


----------

